# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Tomatan, wearable robot, Japan

## Airicist

Article "Meet Tomatan, a wearable robot that feeds you tomatoes as you run"

by Mary-Ann Russon
February 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet Tomatan, a wearable robot that feeds you tomatoes as you run 

Published on Feb 20, 2015




> A Japanese vegetable juice company has designed a new a wearable robot that dispenses tomatoes for people to eat while on the go.
> 
> Tomatan is a robot that can be worn as a backpack. Weighing 8kg (18 pounds), it features a tomato shaped head with a mouth that opens to dispense the tomato into circular metal arms that then come down over the person's mouth to feed them a tomato.

----------


## Airicist

Tomatan March

Published on Sep 1, 2016

----------

